# Rare black jack russell



## Habxx (Jul 23, 2013)

*Black jack russell?*

Black jack russell?


----------



## ireth0 (Feb 11, 2013)

I just did some quick searching (not a JRT expert unless obsessing over Wishbone as a child counts) and it seems that pure JRT's have to be at least 51% white to comply with the breed standard.

That being said, your dog is probably mixed.


----------



## Aska (Jun 9, 2013)

I just read the breeds standards and black doesn't meet with the standards. People often breed "rare" colours and sell, turns out this "rare" colour is rare because that breed doesn't come in that colour.

He looks like a Jack Russell Terrier to me, though. Handsome little guy!


----------



## Habxx (Jul 23, 2013)

Yeah I have also read the breed requirements it literally is just his colouring I can't make out. His nose, eyes are all the same as every other one I have seen. His ears are big but I have seen and looked at jacks with big ears. I don't know what he could be mixed with as his paternal grandmother was also a white jack and his mother a white jack his father was black ? The way he stands, things he does like holding his front paw up and sitting like a mear cat are all very much jack russell traits. I'd just like to find out what he could be. Also the way his so well behaved he can be going crazy in the garden and I can just pick him up and his fine to come and have a cuddle and settle down. My parents one just is completely crazy. Lol. 
Thanks for your opinions


----------



## Aska (Jun 9, 2013)

Habxx said:


> Yeah I have also read the breed requirements it literally is just his colouring I can't make out. His nose, eyes are all the same as every other one I have seen. His ears are big but I have seen and looked at jacks with big ears. I don't know what he could be mixed with as his paternal grandmother was also a white jack and his mother a white jack his father was black ? The way he stands, things he does like holding his front paw up and sitting like a mear cat are all very much jack russell traits. I'd just like to find out what he could be. Also the way his so well behaved he can be going crazy in the garden and I can just pick him up and his fine to come and have a cuddle and settle down. My parents one just is completely crazy. Lol.
> Thanks for your opinions


I don't think he's mixed with anything, he's just not in a "right" colour. 
If you take a litter from, i.e, a black silver schnauzer and a pepper/salt schnauzer the puppies will be mix of them both (bunch of white hair on their backs likely). Then, the puppies grow and have puppies with pepper and salt schnauzer. Now, the puppies can be way too dark pepper/salt or a weirdly coloured black/silver. This can go on for a while, and in ghe progress the puppies get "worse". 
Another example, a white schnauzer is mated with a pepper and salt male. You might expect pepper and salt puppies, but one turns out to be black. That black schnauzer is mated with a white schnauzer- the puppies might have wrong pepper and salt markings or be black with white marking. They get bred and the puppies from them will also be weirdly coloured.

So, your puppy might be purebred, and I believe he is. Just poorly bred.


----------



## Habxx (Jul 23, 2013)

Yep I suppose  all adds too his character I suppose. Alot of people have asked me if his a Labrador. Or a sasuage dog lol. X


----------



## ireth0 (Feb 11, 2013)

Aska said:


> I don't think he's mixed with anything, he's just not in a "right" colour.
> If you take a litter from, i.e, a black silver schnauzer and a pepper/salt schnauzer the puppies will be mix of them both (bunch of white hair on their backs likely). Then, the puppies grow and have puppies with pepper and salt schnauzer. Now, the puppies can be way too dark pepper/salt or a weirdly coloured black/silver. This can go on for a while, and in ghe progress the puppies get "worse".
> Another example, a white schnauzer is mated with a pepper and salt male. You might expect pepper and salt puppies, but one turns out to be black. That black schnauzer is mated with a white schnauzer- the puppies might have wrong pepper and salt markings or be black with white marking. They get bred and the puppies from them will also be weirdly coloured.
> 
> So, your puppy might be purebred, and I believe he is. Just poorly bred.


The thing is though... you already had all over black in the mix to begin with, it just became more pronounced because more dark colours were bred in.

Starting with 2 pure JRT's, there would be no predominance of black to begin with. Contrarily, there would be a predominance of white. In my opinion, at some point in the line a predominately black dog would have had to be introduced, going by standard that dog could not be a JRT.

He may be mixed waaaaay down the line somewhere, but he would still have to be mixed.

On another note, your parents' crazy JRT is the normal one for the breed, haha. They are HIGH energy little dogs, a real BIG handful for the average person. Lots of fun too though!


----------



## Aska (Jun 9, 2013)

ireth0 said:


> The thing is though... you already had all over black in the mix to begin with, it just became more pronounced because more dark colours were bred in.
> 
> Starting with 2 pure JRT's, there would be no predominance of black to begin with. Contrarily, there would be a predominance of white. In my opinion, at some point in the line a predominately black dog would have had to be introduced, going by standard that dog could not be a JRT.
> 
> ...


A white Jack Russel Terrier might have been mixed with a black and tan Jack Russell Terrier, there the black colour might come from.

Also, even though he's mixed far back, he's purebred. Dalmatians are being bred with Pointers, but the offsprings are vred with Dalmatians. After few generation you have a purebred Dalmation (I think there's a five or seven generation rule here).


----------



## Habxx (Jul 23, 2013)

Yes she is very cute. 
It's gonna be one of those things I'm never going to actually know isn't it. I like him black, it makes him more special


----------



## ireth0 (Feb 11, 2013)

Aska said:


> A white Jack Russel Terrier might have been mixed with a black and tan Jack Russell Terrier, there the black colour might come from.
> 
> Also, even though he's mixed far back, he's purebred. Dalmatians are being bred with Pointers, but the offsprings are vred with Dalmatians. After few generation you have a purebred Dalmation (I think there's a five or seven generation rule here).


Black and tan markings isn't the same as a black and tan dog. (Black and tan coonhound, for example)

All the JRT's I've seen are mostly white with just markings around the ears/face with maybe a spot or two on the body/tail.

I'm still not convinced having an all over dark grey colour initially and breeding it darker to get black could be the same process as having a predominately white dog and breeding it to be black. (in terms of not having to introduce another breed that came in black)

As to how many generations it takes to make a dog 'purebred' again once another breed was introduced, I have no idea.

ETA: All of this of course is presuming no abnormal gene mutations were involved. Since his dad was black though, I doubt that is the case.


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

Habxx said:


> View attachment 94425
> 
> 
> Yes she is very cute.
> It's gonna be one of those things I'm never going to actually know isn't it. I like him black, it makes him more special


It sure does! 

He is adorable .... Reminds me of my childhood Terrier mix I had as a one year old. He lived to be 17 years old. He was acquired on a farm ... so I am sure mine had some JRT in him too.


----------



## Aska (Jun 9, 2013)

ireth0 said:


> Black and tan markings isn't the same as a black and tan dog. (Black and tan coonhound, for example)
> 
> All the JRT's I've seen are mostly white with just markings around the ears/face with maybe a spot or two on the body/tail.
> 
> ...


 Black and tan Jack Russell Terriers do exist. They are pretty rare and bred for work. 
Two black and tan dogs can give "flawed" offspring. I know a black Rottweiler, for example.


----------



## Habxx (Jul 23, 2013)

His litter did look like mini Rottweilers lol. These were the 3 left when I got him at 10 weeks old


----------



## ireth0 (Feb 11, 2013)

Ooh yes. I just came across the black and tans when you posted that, haha.

So probably just poorly bred then.


----------



## Seabee (Jan 20, 2021)

Habxx said:


> *Black jack russell?*
> 
> Black jack russell?


Awe he looks just like my wee pups dad did! Her mum was a golden cocker spaniel but she got her colour from him. He's so cute 😍


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

Welcome to the forum, but this thread is seven years old, so I'm closing it to avoid confusion.


----------

